# Leesville lake



## Adjohn (Mar 16, 2019)

Any info on Leesville lake?


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

It is finally back down to normal (summer) pool levels and they have cut the outflow at the dam way back. The ramps should be back in service. Other than some stray debris you should be fine.


----------



## Adjohn (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks


----------

